# Jet Train to enter Commuter service



## battalion51 (Dec 31, 2003)

According to sources within Tri-Rail the JetTrain, owned by Bombardier, will enter regular service with Tri-Rail. The engine will be attached to a standard set, as of right now (it may end up on the big trainset which makes two round trips per day). Currently the Engine (2200) is locked up at Tri-Rail facilities in Hialeah (the cab is duck taped and padlocked). Before the Engine can enter regular service Tri-Rail Engineers that are to operate the Jet Train must be trained to operate the engine. I personally can't wait til that thing gets on the road so that I can get some pictures and video of it.


----------



## Viewliner (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm surprised it'd be used as a commuter engine. But it sounds like it'll be awesome to see. Looking forward to pictures, if its true.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Dec 31, 2003)

I wonder if Bombardier is using this as an opportunity to really stress-test the engine. If the JetTrain engine can handle the stop-and-go and quick acceleration that commuter service requires, long-distance service should be a breeze.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2003)

EmpireBuilderFan said:


> I wonder if Bombardier is using this as an opportunity to really stress-test the engine. If the JetTrain engine can handle the stop-and-go and quick acceleration that commuter service requires, long-distance service should be a breeze.


I agree with you here. They've already proved that it can ran at 150 MPH, even though we don't have anyplace to use that capability.

A stint with Tri-Rail will give the engine a real road test and a workout. Plus it will keep the engine visible to the media in general, but especially it will keep the engine visible to Floridian's. This is very important since Bombardier was picked to run the high-speed rail system in Florida. It will also help to counter some of Jeb Bush's push to kill high speed rail.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 1, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> The engine will be attached to a standard set, as of right now (it may end up on the big trainset which makes two round trips per day).


I would hope so, I definitely wouldn't want it on the model set...  All kidding aside, how many sets does Tri-Rail have and how do they generally utilize them meaning cars per set, etc., do they run rush hour only or even during off-peak hours? Would be very interesting to see how the jet will handle "Stop and go" railroading.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 1, 2004)

Well Tri-Rail generally runs six sets, although it can get to be up to seven sets at times. There are five "standard sets" which during the bulk of the year (non-summer) are an F-40 on the south end, two standard coaches, and a cab car on the north end. Then there are two "special sets." There is what I call the SOFTA (School of the Arts) set, which makes two round trips per day hauling kids to and from the School of the Arts in West Palm Beach to their home communities in Northern Broward and all of Palm Beach. This set usually gets 810/811 as it's F-40 and then five standard coaches and a cab car (511). The SOFTA set makes its weekday runs as P604, P609, P616, and P619. The last "special set" is the Emergency set. This set spends most of its time in the West Palm Yard held in reserve service in case of set failure or major delays. This set consists of an F-40, a standard coach, and one of the UTDC cab cars. Now as far as cab cars go, Tri-Rail owns six UTDC cab cars (501-506) and five Bombardier Cab Cars (507-511). 511 works as the SOFTA Cab Car, the other four work standard sets. As for the UTDC cab cars 504 works as the only one leading a standard set, while 501 works the Emergency set. As for the others they are placed in the middle of trainsets as a "standard" coach. The 502 will show up on Tri-Rail's website as the tracking unit for the 504 (504-506 have no GPS unit installed). So there you have it, everything you wanted to know about the Tri-Rail sets.


----------

